# PB Golden, KY



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ahh, he's beautiful! Cin, are you contacting rescues or just posting?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is beautiful and hope he gets rescued.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Ahh, he's beautiful! Cin, are you contacting rescues or just posting?


Just posting as of now, I want to double check when they're open as to who is still available


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Winchester is about twenty minutes from where I live. If I didn't already have three dogs, I'd go pick this fella up tomorrow! I'll call and check on him though.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a beautiful guy! we bought our last border collie in winchester, its about 2 hours from me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please Notify the Golden Ret. Rescue!!*

Please Notify the Golden Ret. Rescue!!

http://www.absolutelygolden.com/rescue.htm

I emld. the KY GR Rescue.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We called today and they are closed.....Kyguy78 would you be able to help us get this guy closer to us?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

He's been adopted


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

great news!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah, I just off the phone with them. He's been adopted. I was seriously thinking about adopting him myself, that would've given me two Golden boys and two Golden-mix girls.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just got this from GRRAND..*

Jake was rescued by Grrand on 3-27-08


----------

